# Puma/Mtn Lion/Cougar encounters



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I was just thinking about this today on my ride... how terrifying it would be to encounter a Mountain Lion. They are, supposedly, in my area but encounters seem very rare.

Hopefully I will never have to go through that! Glad you and your horse are ok.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Filou, That is something! I'm glad that your horse didn't freak out and dump you in the process. My wife and I have been taking our horses west since 1984. Usually staying for 3 to 6 weeks at a time in almost all of the western states. In all those years the only bear I saw crossed the trail ahead of us and disappeared in an instant. We have never seen a mountain lion - just tracks. I think that is going to come to an end as more stringent hunting rules are introduced and the population of predators increases.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you got mighty lucky, in two ways; you saw the elusive mountain lion. . and you escaped.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Only saw one - or really, just the back half of one - moving away at a fairly brisk pace. Didn't even have time to think about getting the camera out.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I have never encountered one on the trail, but I saw one in the backyard of my old house when I was six or seven. It was really strange, since there were some woods behind my yard, but only for about a quarter/half mile before reaching the back lot of a Home Depot. I have only told my boyfriend about this since I know that my family would play it off as my overactive imagination, but I know what I saw. It was a huge, cream colored cat, stalking through the grass at the edge of my yard and disappearing into the forest. Me, being a little girl who loves animals, decided to go outside to try to tame it and make it a pet. Luckily, I was so mesmerized by this regal cat that I stared at it for too long, and by the time I got outside to look for it, it was long gone. I was really sad. 

But, I would have been lion lunch, so there's that.

I trail ride in a fairly rural area. Private land, with permission of course, and while I have heard, and briefly hunted, coyotes, I have never witnessed the family of bears, wild boars, and possibly cougars that everyone else has. Call me lucky, I guess? I've never even seen a deer, but I had seen their tracks and scat. I also chased a wild turkey once, for the heck of it.

Mountain lions are rare, but there have been whispers of them in my area over the years, and if they are going to congregate anywhere, I'd say my trails are ideal. :/ Especially with the dead calf someone put out there as coyote bait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

I am glad my horse didn't freak out too, I think he knew he wasn't going to be eaten! 
I saw a coyote the other day but it looked awfully small, I thought it was a fox at first. 
I talked to another lady who said she saw a lion and her horse ran back to the barn, she just tried to stay on and let him run! I'm wondering if I will be lucky enough to see her again on her migration back north, or any of her young come spring. 
I remember there being attacks on bikers every year where I grew up, but some stopped to pick up the babies so they were totally asking for it!

One time I remember trotting down asphalt and there was a snake in the bushes who got so shaken it flew over the path to the other side, never touched the ground! it was odd. 
Thanks for sharing your stories too!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have had 1 encounter, and it was more than enough.

I used to live in Oregon, and one spring there were some cat sightings locally, generally around the spring-calving beef herds. I didn't think anything of it and went about my business.

I was out on trail with the youngster I was training, who was one of those horses who was born broke. Never did a thing wrong, willing and calm. We were out on a trail we had ridden lots of times before, when he suddenly got hesitant. From nice foward trot to jog to walk to barely crawling along to dead stop. He was obviously concerned about sometimes, with his ears going like mad, eyes rolling, and very very tense. I was looking all around but couldn't see anything out of place, but as he had never behaved that way ever before, I didn't press him. After about 10 seconds, I finally saw movement.. a cat oozed out of the underbrush onto the trail about 20 yards in front of us, and stood looking down the trail at us. I had only seen mountain lions in zoos, but no mistaking that was what was looking at us. I am not sure if I cued the horse to turn and run or if we just had the same thought at the same instant.. but turn and ran we did.. and I have to admit to not looking back to see if anything was behind us for at least a half mile down the trail!!

No idea if the cat came after us or not. I wasn't brave enough to try that trail again for several weeks, so tracks were long gone. I appreciate nature, but would prefer to see it when I am not potentially on the menu!!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I was sitting in a deer stand 2 years ago with my son on a foggy, foggy morning. I was looking dow a game trail and I could see movement, you know how light behind something in a fog creates those long eerie shadows? The shadows gradually got shorter and and shorter til I could make out the head of a cat. Only time I have seen one in the wild.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Cougars don't like humans and for the most part will avoid you. Occasionally 
they get curious and sneak up to see just what you are. But usually you can shout and holler and they will leave.

It's rare to see them in the wild. We actually see one every year or two by just being outdoors. But I frequently see the deer they kill, see them in our game cameras that we set out, and of course we see them in the winter when we chase them with the dogs.



I have very large hands and can easily palm a basketball if this gives you any idea of the size of this print in the sand


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

Cougars are fairly thick around here. I have never seen one while riding, but I saw one when driving near one of our riding trails. I feel uneasy whenever I ride by there because I am terrified of cougars! I have seen coyotes, rattlers, and lots of bears. But nothing terrifies me like the thought of seeing a cougar while riding alone! I see the tracks fairly regularly, but I have only seen 2 live cougars in my 30 years living here. Thankfully, I was in a vehicle both times. Good job -- you and your horse!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've seen them while horseback. We've had them look in the windows of the house. Caught one stalking one of my kids while she played in the yard. Neighbors who keep horses penned at their houses have had the horses get attacked. People who can't stand to put an old horse down get to see how a cat, or other predator, does it.

We are well aware that we are not really at the top of any food chain. We are nothing but critter kibbles, just depends on the circumstances.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Hereabouts they sometimes go downtown to play in the casinos: Harrah's Casino: Underage 100-pound mountain lion busted trying to slip into CASINO in Reno | Mail Online Mountain Lion Gambles on Reno, Comes Up Loser - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

There is another hazard out on the trail that I have had dealings with and that is ground Hornets. If I had my choice of Mountain Lion or Hornets I guess I would have to think on it. You haven't lived until you ride a bucking horse through the timber, trying to keep your seat while your head is going up between the branches. After one such episode my wife was bucked off and our dog had to be taken to the vet after being kicked in the face. Maybe there is something to be said about staying at home on the sofa watching football. Nah!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

No Mt Lions here...but we have everything else. I've came across a bear before, but the horses didn't even bother to look at it. It was up at a bush eating berries. I've also seen plenty of deer while riding. Around my house we have lots and lots of coyotes and foxes. We've also heard about sightings of a red wolf (that was supposedly in our cow pasture) and a black panther. But I've seen neither and I really don't want too.:lol:

I know a lady who was also trail riding with her husband and 2 family friends. She went to go underneath a low branch on a tree and a rattle snake dropped down almost in her saddle. Luckily they always ride with pistol so her husband took care of it. I didn't even know they could go up trees until I heard about that. :shock:


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I didn't know about rattlesnakes going up in trees either. Water moccasins are always dropping in to canoes around here in Missouri. Then its "abandon ship"!


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem (Jan 17, 2014)

Herosbud said:


> I didn't know about rattlesnakes going up in trees either. Water moccasins are always dropping in to canoes around here in Missouri. Then its "abandon ship"!


That's no joke!! I've definitely been that screeching girl with a water moccasin danglng above her head in a canoe haha! (although I hate to admit it!)


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Never seen one trailrideing. However in 54 years plus on the planet have seen at different times maybe 7 panthers in the wild and one wolf (bout 40' away). On the trail yotes,rattlesnakes pigmy's included,cottonmouths,black bears,elk,deer,wild hogs and other critters I can't think of rite now.

Here's one fellow we met on a trail that wished he never saw us ! :wink:


----------

